# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 causing hair algae...



## Kaylee Skylyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I know thats not the only cause but it seems to help.

I've just started adding a DIY CO2 to my 33 gal tank the last 3-4 weeks and the hair algae is the think most benifiting from it.

What could I do to keep this from continuing? I need the co2 for some of the new plants I'm getting but cant keep all that algae too. The SAE arnt to fond of it and get to many other left overs to really have a motive to eat it.

its 33gal with 2 40 wats florecent plant lights (one blueish tone and one redish)an extra blue plant light (look kinda like a halogen but not sure, its 30 wats or so) I add iron and trace nutirents with the weekly waterchange and nitrates are below 5 (thats as good as my test kit says). PH is just over 7.
I odnt know much else because I don't have many test kits. Oh and KH is quite high 18 or more if I remember and GH is higher than my test kit goes. 

Anyhow, info apreciated. I've always had hair algae and probly always will but I just dont want it to be the main plant in my tank. ;P

~Kaylee~ (Callycougar on the old board)

[This message was edited by Kaylee Skylyn on Thu February 06 2003 at 07:42 PM.]


----------



## Kaylee Skylyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I know thats not the only cause but it seems to help.

I've just started adding a DIY CO2 to my 33 gal tank the last 3-4 weeks and the hair algae is the think most benifiting from it.

What could I do to keep this from continuing? I need the co2 for some of the new plants I'm getting but cant keep all that algae too. The SAE arnt to fond of it and get to many other left overs to really have a motive to eat it.

its 33gal with 2 40 wats florecent plant lights (one blueish tone and one redish)an extra blue plant light (look kinda like a halogen but not sure, its 30 wats or so) I add iron and trace nutirents with the weekly waterchange and nitrates are below 5 (thats as good as my test kit says). PH is just over 7.
I odnt know much else because I don't have many test kits. Oh and KH is quite high 18 or more if I remember and GH is higher than my test kit goes. 

Anyhow, info apreciated. I've always had hair algae and probly always will but I just dont want it to be the main plant in my tank. ;P

~Kaylee~ (Callycougar on the old board)

[This message was edited by Kaylee Skylyn on Thu February 06 2003 at 07:42 PM.]


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

It is probably not the Co2 as such which is the problem. It is more likely that the addition of the Co2 has meant the tank is deficient in another nutrient so that the algae is out competing the plants for the nutrient which is limited. Read the fertiliser info under general topic and get the nutrient levels right. That should help with the hair algae.


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

two things that helped get rid of my hair algae was adding some phosphate enought to get to .5ppm and upped the co2.


----------

